# Pants



## NYCB

I just ordered some of the padded Thrive workpants to test out.

https://thriveworkwear.com/products/carpenter-work-pants-5300-pro

I've had a hard time with work pants in the past. Carhartt was okay at best, they tended to rip out on my very fast and never really fit that great, like they are cut for fat guys.

I tried some of the Jobman padded pants, and to their credit the pads work great and the holster pockets are handy....but they are overbuilt I think. They are extremely heavy pants, and even on the cooler days are still very hot to wear.

I settled on the service pants from Jobman for a few years, and they've been fine, decent life, comfortable, and cut with a european fit so they aren't super baggy.

I really wanted to try out the 1620 utiity pants because they are apparently bomb proof, and all made in the USA....but they were out of my size, so I decided to give the Thrive pants a shot.

I'm hoping that they aren't as heavy/bulky as the padded Jobman pants, but still have enough protection for the day to day up and down. If I know I'm going to be kneeling for long periods of time I will probably still need strap on pads, but I bang my knee off stuff frequently while doing stupid things like snapping chalk lines or climbing scaffold.

What pants do you guys wear, what features do you like/dislike?


----------



## VinylHanger

I've gone to the Tractor Supply Carpenter pants.

They hold up well. Even crouching down I don't constantly need to pull them up to crouch down and not squish my raisins.

Hardly know I'm wearing them during the day.

Used to wear Wrangler jeans. I think I have worn jeans only once in the last year and a half since I started wearing them. Only because I missed laundry day. 

Can't stand jeans anymore.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Don't call them pants if you're a marine or you'll regret it. They are trousers. Lol 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz

What are these pants things???...:whistling::laughing:

Haven't worn long pants in about a year and a half...


----------



## META

I am still wearing these...

https://www.contractortalk.com/f40/jobman-clothing-237858/


----------



## NYCB

META said:


> I am still wearing these...
> 
> https://www.contractortalk.com/f40/jobman-clothing-237858/


I have two pair of those still folded up in my closet, with pads in them.

Aside from shrinking on me after I washed them a few times, they are just way too heavy.


----------



## META

NYCB said:


> I have two pair of those still folded up in my closet, with pads in them.
> 
> Aside from shrinking on me after I washed them a few times, they are just way too heavy.


I never put pads in mine, and they've fit great...other than too warm for the hot part of my Michigan summers. Bummer


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

I still wear carhartt. The cargo pants.

I hear you on the fit though. Anything other than the cargos, I’d have to gain 50 pounds for them to fit right. 

Couple of my brothers have gone to Filson and they love them. Trying to convince me to try them.






Now my wife, I’m trying to convince her to just give them up completely. :blink:


----------



## hdavis

griz said:


> What are these pants things???...:whistling::laughing:
> 
> Haven't worn long pants in about a year and a half...


Not everyone can pull off the bathrobe and slippers look.:laughing:


----------



## Deckhead

Just so we're clear... we are talking about the things that cover your shins too?


----------



## Warren

Love the Blakladers, but they are pricey. For my dollar I will stick with the Duluth stretchy carpenter pants with the knee pouch.


----------



## VinylHanger

We just got a Duluth Tradimg Company store nearby. Can't wait to check it out.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

I've been wearing the Riggs Ranger pants for a few years and really like them.

I used to wear Carhartt, and then wore Duluth carpenter for a while, but really like the fit and pockets of the Riggs. 

The Duluth are arguably the most comfortable pants I've ever worn, but didn't really like the pockets that much, plus they don't last nearly as long as the Riggs. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

VinylHanger said:


> We just got a Duluth Tradimg Company store nearby. Can't wait to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Love most of their stuff and especially their long tail, pocketed T-shirts.


----------



## META

My Jobman Ultimate Pants with Kevlar knees are now almost 5 years old. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Trout

Im a fan of Duluth's stuff, more comfortable than most carhartts for me


----------



## griz

Robie said:


> Love most of their stuff and especially their long tail, pocketed T-shirts.


I have like 25 of the long tail t's...

I buy their cargo pants and have them made into shorts...

Great stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I wear a traditional Scottish Kilt for carpentry work. No underwear. I can drop a duce in a five-gallon bucket without anyone being the wiser.

Andy.


----------



## Mordekyle

https://kaltgear.com/


I’ve been happy with these so far. 

Light weight.

The pockets tend to rip out after a while or the pencil pocket will be destroyed if you snag a pencil on something.

The kneepads work great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I wear a traditional Scottish Kilt for carpentry work. No underwear. I can drop a duce in a five-gallon bucket without anyone being the wiser.
> 
> Andy.


that why you are always the guy on the ladder...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asevereid said:


> They've been pretty good with the warranty as long as I can prove they're less than a year old.... But given their marketing they shouldn't even rip there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I've told them about it and offered to send them back so they could work on fixing it and they don't really seem to care.


----------



## wallmaxx

*Wrangler RIGGS*


My phone lives in the right cargo pocket
Front pockets are deep enough to pocket holster carry a personal protective device STICKY HOLSTERS

Super rugged pants.


----------



## ToddL

These are our favorites so far..https://www.constructiongear.com/natural-white-painters-pants.html
https://www.myprojectpaint.com


----------



## NYCB

Those Thrive pants are super comfy. Wore them pouring and finishing all day today. No pinch points, plenty of space in the sack region, and the knee pads are great to have, you don't realize how often you take a knee I guess until it doesn't hurt when you do it.


I did order the next longer inseam to try out because I think the pads sit a bit high and they could break a little more on the boot, but comfy regardless.


Even though they are heavier than my poly blend pants, they felt cooler to wear, they are 98% cotton, and I've been wearing blended pants for a few years now.


I tossed them in the wash to go again tomorrow.


Whichever size ends up fitting me best I'll probably end up ordering a few more pair.


----------



## hammer7896

NYCB said:


> Those Thrive pants are super comfy. Wore them pouring and finishing all day today. No pinch points, plenty of space in the sack region, and the knee pads are great to have, you don't realize how often you take a knee I guess until it doesn't hurt when you do it.
> 
> 
> I did order the next longer inseam to try out because I think the pads sit a bit high and they could break a little more on the boot, but comfy regardless.
> 
> 
> Even though they are heavier than my poly blend pants, they felt cooler to wear, they are 98% cotton, and I've been wearing blended pants for a few years now.
> 
> 
> I tossed them in the wash to go again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Whichever size ends up fitting me best I'll probably end up ordering a few more pair.



I’m thinking of ordering a pair of the thrive pants. What did you have to adjust in your sizing so they fit right for you?


Mike


----------



## RichVT

Lee Valley has Herock pants on sale. The extra tool pouch/pockets can be zipped off if desired. 

I tried them once but they just didn't fit me right.

https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/collections/111459-herock-workwear?item=68K4980


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

RichVT said:


> Lee Valley has Herock pants on sale. The extra tool pouch/pockets can be zipped off if desired.
> 
> I tried them once but they just didn't fit me right.
> 
> https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/collections/111459-herock-workwear?item=68K4980


What was wrong with the fit? 10lb. in a 5 lb. bag:whistling


----------



## RichVT

It was a long time ago so I don't remember exactly but for full price (at the time) I wanted them to fit better than they did. They were probably pulling or binding in the wrong places when kneeling.


----------



## 402joel

Used to wear car hart, but the last few years I’ve switched to Vertex, Triple Aught Design, and Off the Grid
They’ve got some stretch, have a thigh pocket for my phone, durable, and look good


----------



## NYCB

hammer7896 said:


> I’m thinking of ordering a pair of the thrive pants. What did you have to adjust in your sizing so they fit right for you?
> 
> 
> Mike


My actual waistline above the hip is usually 33 or 33.5 inches, so I ordered 34's. They measured over 36" out of the package, even shrinking an inch they would have been huge on me.

The 32" waist actually measures about 34" from button to button hole around. and didn't shrink much at all with warm water, they did get a little tighter on the hips but after wearing them for a few minutes they loosened right back up.

The 30 length though was almost 32" before I washed, and it shrank up quite a bit, they are 30.5" now, so pretty true to size.

I ordered some 32x32 hoping they fit me a bit better in length.

So based on the pair I have and washed, the waist runs a bit big, and the inseam shrinks up true to size.

To their credit, they have free shipping and free returns. It was very simple to print the new shipping label and put them in the mailbox for an exchange.


----------



## hammer7896

NYCB said:


> My actual waistline above the hip is usually 33 or 33.5 inches, so I ordered 34's. They measured over 36" out of the package, even shrinking an inch they would have been huge on me.
> 
> The 32" waist actually measures about 34" from button to button hole around. and didn't shrink much at all with warm water, they did get a little tighter on the hips but after wearing them for a few minutes they loosened right back up.
> 
> The 30 length though was almost 32" before I washed, and it shrank up quite a bit, they are 30.5" now, so pretty true to size.
> 
> I ordered some 32x32 hoping they fit me a bit better in length.
> 
> So based on the pair I have and washed, the waist runs a bit big, and the inseam shrinks up true to size.
> 
> To their credit, they have free shipping and free returns. It was very simple to print the new shipping label and put them in the mailbox for an exchange.



Thank you


Mike


----------



## wallmaxx

Great Post

I just ordered a pair of Thrive and a pair of Blaklader pants.

I'm looking forward to checking them out. Thanks for all the input in this thread.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

wallmaxx said:


> Great Post
> 
> I just ordered a pair of Thrive and a pair of Blaklader pants.
> 
> I'm looking forward to checking them out. Thanks for all the input in this thread.


What model number blakladers did you get? The Brawneys are too hot and heavy for here, very stiff material.
These are the ones I want to get,, hard to find.
https://www.blaklader.com/en/product/16911330-ripstop-pants#2700


----------



## wallmaxx

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What model number blakladers did you get? The Brawneys are too hot and heavy for here, very stiff material.
> These are the ones I want to get,, hard to find.
> https://www.blaklader.com/en/product/16911330-ripstop-pants#2700


X1600. All black. But the invoice seems to say gray/black so it appears they got that wrong. I remember having to change it twice to choose the black only so their website is a little buggy I guess.

https://www.blaklader.com/en/product/16001370-x1600-work-pants#9900


----------



## Calidecks

Black is the enemy of the summer. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

wallmaxx said:


> X1600. All black. But the invoice seems to say gray/black so it appears they got that wrong. I remember having to change it twice to choose the black only so their website is a little buggy I guess.
> 
> https://www.blaklader.com/en/product/16001370-x1600-work-pants#9900


I have been using those for years now. I like the 3/4 length because hot here and they let the boys breath. Like the link I posted I will get a lighter material next time. I find with a lot of stuff in the pockets and bags I use a good 2" belt to hold them up so I don't get the jam master J thing going.


----------



## wallmaxx

Calidecks said:


> Black is the enemy of the summer.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


It’s only hot here for about two weeks and then it’s in the 60s and typically wet or cold or so, black is not our enemy here.


----------



## NYCB

I got the longer pants, it does make a huge difference in pad placement. I'm wearing them to work tomorrow so I can compare them.


I'm thinking I want the contact point of the knee to be right in the middle of the pad most of the time.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

So the Blaklader 1600s have 2 spots the pads can sit for a higher and lower thing.


----------



## NYCB

I haven't had much of a chance to torture test the Thrive pants, but I have to give props to their customer service.


The second pair I ordered had a messed up inseam, it made one of the pads sit funny.


I sent them some pictures and offered to send them back. They told me to keep the bad pair and sent out a new pair without hesitation.


So I'll give credit to them for being top notch on customer service.


----------



## AustinDB

I'm all about the khaki or stone shorts-only wore something longer 3 times in the last 12 months thanks to the Texas warm winters.


----------



## covingtonm355

I like Duluth.


----------



## Mordekyle

Anybody here are interested in a set of Duluth trading firehose pants?

30 x 30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Mordekyle said:


> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I really like them. The pouches are just O.K. for doing quick finish carpentry stuff or to hold screws for cabinet hardware install and the like.
Velcro just can't hold too much weight of course. Very handy pants to have, very comfy too.
I always get questions n the job site or at lunch about them. 
I dig all the pockets etc.

I will be buying a few more of the shorts and the long pants soon.


Andy.


----------



## NYCB

I need to update this.


I've been wearing these pants daily, and they've been through quite a few washings, and a few things are happening.


I've only washed them cold and dried on low like the instructions say, but the legs are beginning to twist, and it can put the pads in the wrong spot. They have also shrunk a bit, not enough to make a massive difference, but they got tighter in the front of the hips.


All in all, I still think they are a well made pant, but I'm rethinking the pads in the pants idea, and might do what do with paintball and just wear some volleyball pads under my pants instead.


----------



## NYCB

Another update.

I've been in contact with Thrive about the issues I've had with the pants twisting and shrinking, and they are aware of problems with the fabric they were using.

They are going to make it right however. Although there were some duds in the products I ordered, the company seems be run by some stand up people.


----------



## madmax718

so.. thrive or the kaltgear?


----------



## NYCB

I haven't used Kaltgear.

Still waiting for the replacements from Thrive from their new line.


----------



## Warren

I recently got a pair of the Dewalt branded pants. They are decent, and I like that the knee pads slide in from above. So far, after using 4 different brands, I like the Duluth Firehouse Flex the best.


----------



## VinylHanger

Just hard to pay 80-100 bucks on work pants just to get paint on them, or rio them on a nail.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

VinylHanger said:


> Just hard to pay 80-100 bucks on work pants just to get paint on them, or rio them on a nail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I am not one to spend money on frivolous things. The Dewalt pants were 44 bucks including the knee pads. The Duluth can be had for 60 when they are on sale. The knee pockets are what does it for me. Had knee surgery 5 years ago, and became determined to slow down the damage. 

I really don't care if mine end up with stains. Rips can be an issue, but that happens with any pants. Better to get the pants torn up than my body.


----------



## VinylHanger

44 bucks is doable. I need kneepads as well.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

Hey vinyl hanger....

You would not be disappointed with the duluth pants. Very durable


----------



## Mordekyle

If you could squeeze into 30 x 30, I would give you a pair of firehose pants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Mordekyle said:


> If you could squeeze into 30 x 30, I would give you a pair of firehose pants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geez Most construction guys would be lucky to get one leg in those size pants!!!! Lol


David


----------



## VinylHanger

Thats what I was going to say. I couldn't squeeze my middle leg in those. Let alone my waist.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718

NYCB said:


> I haven't used Kaltgear.
> 
> Still waiting for the replacements from Thrive from their new line.


Given their almost double the price of kaltgear, I'll give kalt a shot. I acutally think they put way too many built in pockets, so most of them will probably be rarely used. I actually get quite uncomfortable if things are just digging in all over the place. I got em for the knee pads (internal and external option) so we will see how it goes.


----------



## NYCB

Just an update.

The Thrive people are great, I just couldn't make the pants work for me.

However, Jobman has a few new options. I ordered a pair of of the 2321 Service Pants. Same fabric as their other service pants, but they now come with the knee pad pockets and a better leg pocket layout.

Looking forward to trying them out as they have always fit me well. Their craftsman pants are extremely heavy though, so hopefully these fit the bill for being light but still tough in the knees.

They also make them with the holster pockets, but I haven't really liked those when I've tried them in the past.









JOBMAN Service Pants - 2321







www.jobmanusa.com


----------



## META

Jobman has been my choice. I have 3 pair of the kevlar ultra pants for infield work, and a pair of the service for everyday use. I've been very happy with them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB

I've been very happy with the service pants, I was glad to see them add these ones, as the previous padded pants I bought were awesome, but couldn't be worn if it was above 50 degrees out.

If these ones fit well I'll order 4 more pair for the season.

I like that they have odd waist sizes, I measure 33", and it's always a crapshoot either going small and hoping they fit or going large and hoping they don't fall off.

I ordered the Redbacks knee pads to try with them too.


----------



## SamM

I just picked up a pair of the Helly Hansen work pants. First time buying something better than regular cheap jeans. Wore them today for the first time actually.

I'm hopeful they'll last long enough to be worth the money. I don't think I'm too hard on pants, but i go through regular jeans way to damn quick.

I was looking at the blaklader pants, but there wasn't anywhere to try a set before buying near me.









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

If you have big thighs, Blaklader fit very tight there. At least on me, they weren't comfortable.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NYCB said:


> I ordered the Redbacks knee pads to try with them too.


I have the redback pads. They don't want to stay in the right place as well as the foam pads so I don't use them.
I need new work pant like now!! They must have the tool pocket and be big in the legs. Looking for a light weight pants, like ripstop or something.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

META said:


> Jobman has been my choice. I have 3 pair of the kevlar ultra pants for infield work, and a pair of the service for everyday use. I've been very happy with them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


43 bucks$$$$$ to ship 1 work pant!!!


----------



## META

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 43 bucks$$$$$ to ship 1 work pant!!!


Might as well buy more and hit the free shipping level... ;-). That's what I've done. 

Edit, 3rd parties also sell some of their products, like Amazon.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 43 bucks$$$$$ to ship 1 work pant!!!


I assume that's because you live halfway to Japan.


----------



## Leo G

He lives in the middle of nowhere... literally.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NYCB said:


> I assume that's because you live halfway to Japan.


I'm a lot closer to California than you are and we do have many flights here every day. lol.


----------



## NYCB

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm a lot closer to California than you are and we do have many flights here every day. lol.


Yeah, but the pants often have to ship from Sweden to the US store first, then to you, and I'm a lot closer to AL than HI is.

Also, I think your math is off. Google is saying 2,471 miles by plane from CA to HI. And 2,445 miles from NYC to Los Angeles by plane.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NYCB said:


> Yeah, but the pants often have to ship from Sweden to the US store first, then to you, and I'm a lot closer to AL than HI is.
> 
> Also, I think your math is off. Google is saying 2,471 miles by plane from CA to HI. And 2,445 miles from NYC to Los Angeles by plane.


I bet they come from a US distribution point. I find it amazing you googled that to prove me wrong lol!!
The bottom line we get packages here form the mainland all the time and it just doesn't cost that much. we call them a Hawaii unfriendly shipper.


----------



## META

All my direct Jobman purchases were shipped from Sweden, so they tell me. Took a decent amount of time as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

META said:


> All my direct Jobman purchases were shipped from Sweden, so they tell me. Took a decent amount of time as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I saw that when I tried to orders some work pants,,, No can, lose money company!! Total losers!!!


----------



## NYCB

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I bet they come from a US distribution point. I find it amazing you googled that to prove me wrong lol!!
> The bottom line we get packages here form the mainland all the time and it just doesn't cost that much. we call them a Hawaii unfriendly shipper.


Depends on what they have in stock.

My current order with them will ship from their store in about a week because they had to order them in from Europe.


----------



## NYCB

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I saw that when I tried to orders some work pants,,, No can, lose money company!! Total losers!!!


Did you just have a stroke?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NYCB said:


> Did you just have a stroke?


No,


----------



## DenverCountryBoy

Duluthflex ultimate cargo. They've lasted a lot longer than other brands I've tried. My oldest pair is over two years and the outer layer of fabric at the left knee just gave out. Before, I would go through jeans, Riggs, or carhartts in 2 to 5 months.


----------



## JFM constr

i have mascot and snikers .snikers are my favorite .more comfortable,more movement space . no flappy pockets ,i wear belt and bags .used mascot flappy pockets for a crawl doing seismic retrofit ,wow they were great ,everything stayed in my pockets . these nylon type pants are tuff ,doing remodels they are less likely to rip or get holes from sharp projectiles .though plumbers be aware they melt .they get changed out to rigs when grinding and welding . grinding sparks eat through them .
love the knee pad pockets ,they are so worth it to me .


----------



## madmax718

Well, I got my kalt gear pants. Had to return them for an exchange. They are definately more on the "slim fit" side of things. I could barely get my legs in.

Of course, the specs on the return and exchange sheet they sent me was much more detailed as far as sizing. If your toward the edge of a size go up at least 1 size. Im going up 2 sizes just to make sure my legs fit. I can always adjust the waist with a belt. They also don't include any padding for the knees.


----------



## Mordekyle

madmax718 said:


> They also don't include any padding for the knees.


I bought an exercise mat and cut it into several pairs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I saw that when I tried to orders some work pants,,, No can, lose money company!! Total losers!!!


This company is total losers!! They won't ship here but keep e-mailing me I have thing left in my cart ,,blablablabla!


----------

